

Ask HN: what's the best WebGl 3D engine for creating games? - roschdal

What is the best WebGl 3D engine for creating online games? Three.js? Playcancas?<p>I want a high level engine where I can focus on creating a cool game. Easy imports from Blender is a huge plus.
======
robin_reala
Looked at Turbulenz[0]? They’re high-level enough that not only do you get
graphics, sound and input APIs but also the ability to publish to their portal
(not required, but maybe useful?), trophies, analytics etc. The use Collada
for importing models, but it looks like Blender can export that[1].

[0] [http://biz.turbulenz.com/developers](http://biz.turbulenz.com/developers)

[1]
[http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Doc:2.6/Manual/Data_System...](http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Doc:2.6/Manual/Data_System/Files/Import/COLLADA)

------
daredevildave
PlayCanvas is a great choice[0]. We're designed to do exactly what you want to
do. Concentrate on the game not building the engine.

We support drag and drop importing from Blender and the Designer is great for
building levels.

[0] I'm a founder

